# Naming Wines



## WildSeedGrrrl (Mar 22, 2009)

Besides the obvious naming by ingredients, I was wondering how folks decide to give names to their wines. Since I just started making wine I haven't had the chance to name many but I've noticed a trend. I tend to name my wine based on the situations that surround when I start making them. 

So I have: Coraline, Iron Range, Hawaii, and Dissolution. The last two are my meads and though sweet, they mark the least pleasant of wine making days.

I would be curious to hear the stories around other wine names.


----------



## Conquistadude (Mar 22, 2009)

Well For the wine That we will serve at my wedding we have "You are Cordially Invited", For two Mead we have "Guide to Valhalla" which is a blueberry mead, and "Nectar of Asgard" a cinnamon Mead. we have one that is a scrapbook wine we call the “Remnant bastard” which is made up from a little bet of everything we have made.


----------



## Boozehag (Mar 22, 2009)

Lol I love the Remnant Bastard, great name.

Conquistadude Im new to this too but Im thinking about names now as well. I had a look on thesaurus.com for ideas as in type in the type of fruit and see what it comes up with. Then choose stuff from there, it even brings up mind maps that help too.


----------



## St Allie (Mar 23, 2009)

I labelled the wine that was made from all the leftovers 

BEWARE!

hehehehe

Allie


----------



## bladeofthemoon (Mar 23, 2009)

well, since my wine is basically being made from experimentation of ingredients which i dont think people usually use, i was planning on calling it "innovation".


----------



## firefrog (Mar 25, 2009)

hello
Similar to Cdude, I have a couple called 'Orphans' and 'Mongrel' (bite is worse than the bark). My best recipes are called 'Bert' and 'Lilly' - quite refined and proper. Conventions? Why? My friends and myself are never impressed with namedropping. Don't we all have better things to do? 
Enjoy


----------



## James Otremba (Mar 25, 2009)

WildSeeedGirl I have to ask about the "Iron Range" wine because I live on the Mesabi Range and can only assume that thats the one your refering too there... Unless it is the Crosby/Ironton one I guess... If you got some kind of story on that I would be pretty interested in hearing it though.


----------



## Boozehag (Mar 25, 2009)

I for one dont want to call my potato wine "Potato wine" its off putting for starters! It needs a name drop!!! lol

I hadnt thought of really fancy names though, will have to go back to the drawing borad, I think since Im mad and bad Ill have to have some totally off the wall crazy ones...watch this spcae.

I feel enlightened!


----------



## Bailey (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a pear/white grape (mostly pear) which turned out a little more like rocket fuel than I'd hoped. (Hopefully it will have settled down by next summer). We're thinking of calling it "Gotta Pear?" then a small caption ... you'll need 'em to drink more than a glass.

(Yeah, I know, a little sexist a crude, whatever...)


----------



## Conquistadude (Mar 31, 2009)

Boozehag said:


> I for one dont want to call my potato wine "Potato wine" its off putting for starters! It needs a name drop!!! lol



How about "Frylocks Love child" lol


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 31, 2009)

*A genius in all of us*

Con, you may very well be a genius, a little goofy, but a genius none the less.
Troy


----------



## Conquistadude (Apr 1, 2009)

Diabolical some would even say.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 1, 2009)

Some have said worse, but we wont let that affect our friendship.
Troy


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 1, 2009)

Gees Troy now thats bad! But I like bad...might go with that!!!!


----------



## Conquistadude (Apr 2, 2009)

I got it...here is a Label I made to show...


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty cool Con! I've said it before in here, I think a wine can only be as good as it's label, sure have seen a bunch of very creative ones in here. I haven't made any lables yet but I expect it is as much fun as making the wine itself.


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Apr 2, 2009)

*Iron Range*



James Otremba said:


> WildSeeedGirl I have to ask about the "Iron Range" wine because I live on the Mesabi Range and can only assume that thats the one your refering too there... Unless it is the Crosby/Ironton one I guess... If you got some kind of story on that I would be pretty interested in hearing it though.



I have a friend who is from Grand Rapids, MN which is up on the iron range and I'm making it for her. So it's really not as interesting as you might think. I have no idea where Mesabi is, but I'm not from MN so I'm not familiar with 96% of the state.

WSG


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 2, 2009)

ooooohhhhhhh Conquistadude is that for me? Or have you made potato wine too? Very groovy!!!!

Im not too hopeful on that potato brew of mine now, it didnt taste as lovely on the last siphon as before, Im favouring the passionfruit one now!!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2009)

Im not clever enough to come up with good names so I just call them as they are!


----------



## Conquistadude (Apr 2, 2009)

Boozehag that is all yours if you want it. I do not have a Potato wine


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Apr 2, 2009)

*Soylent Brown*

What if we were using red potatoes? or yellow?

i love the label. I was looking at it in my office and everyone was crowding around trying to figure out what it was for. I was cool by association for all of 2 minutes.

WSG


----------



## kiljoy (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm not sure where I got the name, but I named my boat (dinghy) the same...


----------



## kiljoy (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## arcticsid (Apr 3, 2009)

Real cool Kil, love the description label.


----------



## DragonsLair (Apr 8, 2009)

Boozehag said:


> I for one dont want to call my potato wine "Potato wine" its off putting for starters! It needs a name drop!!! lol



Bump it up with some Irish Whiskey and call it "Spud Port".


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 8, 2009)

Now thats an idea, especially if it still tastes like sh#*e! Thanks!


----------



## joeswine (Apr 9, 2009)

I just a standard guy when i have a wine I'm tring to reconstruct or blend out to ,or wit something else and don't know were the road will lead me I call it my frankenstien.....until there's LIFE..........


----------



## mrs.erinss (Apr 9, 2009)

My husband makes fun of me when I'm mad, and calls me "Angry Erin", so I call myself "Angry Erin Cellars". My first wine I'm making is a Cabernet Sauvignon and I have a habit of calling Cabernet's Cabbys, so my first name just came to me: Crabby Cabby By Angry Erin.

I have more names for possible future wines, like Mad Merlot, Grumpy Gewurztraminer, Raging Riesling, Miffed Malbec, etc. All by Angry Erin. haha.


----------



## DragonsLair (Apr 9, 2009)

mrs.erinss said:


> I have more names for possible future wines, like Mad Merlot, Grumpy Gewurztraminer, Raging Riesling, Miffed Malbec, etc. All by Angry Erin. haha.



You missed Pissed Pinot.


----------



## mrs.erinss (Apr 10, 2009)

DragonsLair said:


> You missed Pissed Pinot.




Yeah, Pissed Pinot! LOL!


----------



## kiljoy (Apr 10, 2009)

Cantankerous Catawba?? This could go on for years. We had better stop now.


----------



## mrs.erinss (Apr 10, 2009)

kiljoy said:


> Cantankerous Catawba?? This could go on for years. We had better stop now.



he he...


----------



## Boozehag (Apr 10, 2009)

Go Erin, thats fabulous! Wish I was half as creative with names! 
Ive decided to call my brand 'Minx' after my character 'Boozehag' who is also called 'Chardonnay Minx' in an effort to pc her a year or so back! So Im now 'Minx wines' none of the cellar ideas or my name sounded interesting enough for me and besides Im using my character as part of the label for most of my wines, heres my latest one


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats a great label Coll! And I like MINX WINES, think you got something there.
Troy


----------



## WildSeedGrrrl (Apr 12, 2009)

Newest name so far for the braggot: Hoppy Honey Foo Foo.

Now if only I can find some good images of drunk rabbits...


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Sep 21, 2014)

I am thinking I'll call my collection Fancy Schmancy unless someone else is using it


----------



## BethB (Oct 6, 2014)

I called mine Basset Hound Cellars, since I have two bassets who help me with everything. However, they are banned from the kitchen when I am working with the wine! I have a picture of one of the dogs on my wine label.


----------

